# New Guy. Impulse buy (X2). Alberta, Canada.



## Barty1884 (Jan 18, 2022)

Hi everyone! 

Scotsman, now residing in Okotoks, AB. 

Been debating a smoker for a couple years & with a gift card I won over Christmas, decided to jump right in.  Bought a Z Grills 450A.... Seemed to be a reasonable entry level point, but beyond that not a whole lot of research was done.   Impulse #1. 

Arrived yesterday & assembled, but it was too late/cold/windy (ie I was too lazy) to do anything with, not even a first burn-in. 

Happened to be at Costco today... And a 13lb "Whole Sirloin Tip" caught my eye.  Didn't think much about it and threw it in the cart!  Impulse #2. 

Now, I'm at a complete loss with what to do with this thing.  I'm thinking I could smoke it whole, low and slow (like 200 low, 10+ hours probably?), but I know very little about the cut/slab, beyond the fact it's pretty lean.   Any tips welcome. 

Unfortunately, slicing it up and freezing for later isn't really an option as we don't have the freezer space.... So whatever gets eaten gets eaten. Myself & the girlfriends son can eat! My dog, 80lb Bulldog will help out some no doubt, and SWMBO will eat sandwiches.... But going to be a lot of waste I'm sure. 

If there's a part I should remove & focus on, I'm open to that too. 

Appreciate any tips/tricks/recommendations on this. 

Cheers. 


.... Really wish a deep freeze was impulse #2 instead, but here we are.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 18, 2022)

Welcome. When in doubt about anything be sure to check Bearcarver’s Step-by-Step Index.





						Bear's "Step by Step" Index
					

Bear's "Step by Step" Index  I made this index, because a lot of guys use my "Step by Steps", and I couldn't get them all in my Signature. Then I'd have to find the one I had that best suited what they were wanting to do. At times it has taken me forever to find one of my Step by Steps that...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




If he doesn’t have it on the list there will be something similar or a great method/recipe to try.

Love the bulldog!


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 18, 2022)

Man you did jump in with both feet on that for a first cook. To echo 

 Sven Svensson
  look at bears step by step. Welcome to the forum and look forward to your posts and pics.
Jim


----------



## Barty1884 (Jan 18, 2022)

Thanks both!   Always been a jump in & see what happens kinds guy.   Taking a look through bears step by step at the moment.  Getting some ideas.... Not too worried if this doesn't play out fantastically right off the bat... Something to learn with.  Just happy I didn't opt for brisket off the bad (was tempted!).  No matter how it plays out, the pup will be happy!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 18, 2022)

Welcome from Tennessee. I'd recommend a higher smoker temp unless you have ALOT of time on your hands


----------



## Barty1884 (Jan 18, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> Welcome from Tennessee. I'd recommend a higher smoker temp unless you have ALOT of time on your hands



Thanks! 

Not too worried about the sheer amount of time spent on it, I work from home so I have the time.... Although would be nice if I could rough ballpark it so it doesn't come up to IT during the night or something.  Thinking an all day smoke, 10-12 hours or so..... Do you think I'm way off the mark with that?


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 18, 2022)

To echo Jakes comment 200F is really low. Most folks for hot smoking go minimum 225F. I’d probably cost it with olive oil rub it with SPOG and smoke to internal temp of 140F, pull and rest for a bit. I’d slice some 1/4 to 1/2 inch thick for dinner , I’d slice maybe half remaining thin for sandwiches and then cube the rest and make some Texas style chili. You can have sandwiches and chili for the week. I could eat that twice a day for a week lol. Cooking those big pieces of meat is habit forming, impulse 3 and 4 should be freezer and vacuum sealer :)


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 18, 2022)

Greetings from Virginia!
Jeff had a good recipe to follow:








						Smoked Beef Sirloin Tip Roast - Learn to Smoke Meat with Jeff Phillips
					

Who doesn't love beef and when it's smoked low and slow and reverse seared just before serving ... well, that just makes us beef lovers quiver with




					www.Smoking-Meat.com




This one was based on a 2.5-5 lb at about 4 hours. I’d recommend cutting yours in half and following his recipe! 
take some pics! Good luck!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 18, 2022)

Wait a minute. You live in Okotoks, AB? 

“Unfortunately, slicing it up and freezing for later isn't really an option as we don't have the freezer space....”

Ok, I grew up in Minnesota. Isn’t the outside a big freezer in Alberta this time of year? If you’ve got bears do what grandpa did. Stick it in a bag, tie on a rope, and throw it into the snow the roof. Haha.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 19, 2022)

Barty1884 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Not too worried about the sheer amount of time spent on it, I work from home so I have the time.... Although would be nice if I could rough ballpark it so it doesn't come up to IT during the night or something.  Thinking an all day smoke, 10-12 hours or so..... Do you think I'm way off the mark with that?


A 13lb piece of meat cooking at 200 will likely be more like a 15-16 hour cook give or take........probably give. I'd abandon the 200 idea as there is no benefit to that and raise temp to 225-250 or so


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 19, 2022)

Lots of good ideas here for you! 1st...bulldog looking a little gaunt, better slice him off a piece right away, no cooking or seasoning needed! 
I agree with the outside being a big freezer, currently 2 degrees F here in Iowa.  After smoking and slicing thin for sammies and French dips is really good. We also just smoked a chuck roast and cubed part of it up and made real chili...with lots of beans added   , a lb of sausage,  and 1/2lb of bacon.

And welcome to the forum! Glad ya joined us!

Ryan


----------



## Barty1884 (Jan 19, 2022)

Thanks everyone.   Will bump the temp up as suggested, likely 250 range, will see what I can get the smoker to hold. 

Good call on using outside as a freezer.  Heading into a warmer week, 10'C+, so this run may not be ideal - but will definitely use that for later attempts through the winter!


----------



## uncle eddie (Jan 19, 2022)

Post some done pictures!  

Welcome from central God's Country - aka - central Missouri


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 19, 2022)

First off, Welcome to the Forum--you've come to the right place.
That's a big chunk of meat.  I'd recommend a higher cook temp than 200--I cook most everything at 240ish.
Like Sven said, storing it out side is an option.  Just checked your weather, and starting Friday, the temp should be below freezing for a few days.  So putting the meat in a cooler out side is definitely an option.
If you're not a chili eater, then a good, hearty stew, with lots of meat will work.  Cube up some of the finished roast and make some Burnt Ends for variety--they will be delicious. 
You can also cut a few steaks off, before smoking the roast, for grilling.
Sharing some of the smoked roast with your neighbors will absolutely make friends out of them.
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Jan 19, 2022)

Welcome from Winchester VA.
I'd smoke it whole at ~ 275* to an IT of ~ 125* and let it rest. This will give you some great slices when first eaten and the rest can be sliced and cubed for the many things listed above.


----------



## Barty1884 (Jan 23, 2022)

Couldn't make the time work this weekend for the 13lb-er, so opted to just do a couple steaks first.  Ribeye for me, tenderloin for the Mrs. 

Overall, they were pretty good.  Thinking Hickory was a little too neutral though. Didn't get the flavour I was hoping for.   Will need to figure out how to sear them better next time, either cranking the heat on the pellet or firing up the gas BBQ.


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 23, 2022)

It looks like a good start to me!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 24, 2022)

Welcome from Nova Scotia.

Steak and spuds look good, 
did you chop and freeze the rest , or did the pup grab and run with it 

David


----------



## Barty1884 (Jan 29, 2022)

Roast is going on tonight, probably around midnight.  I'm thinking 230 and, if it's done by morning it can get wrapped and in a cooler.  If not, it gives me time tomorrow to adjust temps etc. 

SPOG (and a little paprika). Trimmed/hacked, still working in that part.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 29, 2022)

If you are only taking to 125-140ish it should only take a few hours. On shorter beef smokes like that I prefer to run mesquite. Some people find it to be too much, I rather enjoy it.


----------



## Barty1884 (Jan 29, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> If you are only taking to 125-140ish it should only take a few hours. On shorter beef smokes like that I prefer to run mesquite. Some people find it to be too much, I rather enjoy it.



Really?  ~13lbs, to 140ish...  How long are you thinking and at what temp?


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 29, 2022)

I usually run 225~250. If you are looking to have the roast for dinner I would put it on about 5am to give it time to rest. You will help yourself by getting a welding blanket or other heat resistant cover for the grill also. As others have said, check Bearcarver tips. You can’t go wrong with his tips.


----------



## Barty1884 (Jan 29, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> I usually run 225~250. If you are looking to have the roast for dinner I would put it on about 5am to give it time to rest. You will help yourself by getting a welding blanket or other heat resistant cover for the grill also. As others have said, check Bearcarver tips. You can’t go wrong with his tips.



I have an insulated blanket for it, so good on that front.  

Hmm, might just risk it overnight maybe it's in the table for lunch rather than dinner, worst-case.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 29, 2022)

Barty1884 said:


> I have an insulated blanket for it, so good on that front.
> 
> Hmm, might just risk it overnight maybe it's in the table for lunch rather than dinner, worst-case.


Do you have a remote thermometer? An alarm to wake you up if the chamber or meat temp gets too high or too low.


----------



## Barty1884 (Jan 29, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Do you have a remote thermometer? An alarm to wake you up if the chamber or meat temp gets too high or too low.



I do. Two probes, Bluetooth to my phone.  Alarm seems to be louder than any alarm on my phone! Haha.  The Mrs is a light sleeper, so I'll be awake if it goes off either way.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 29, 2022)

In that case… good luck and remember, it didn’t happen if there arent pictures! Can’t wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Buckeye02 (Jan 30, 2022)

What temp did you cook those steaks at?


----------



## Barty1884 (Jan 30, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> In that case… good luck and remember, it didn’t happen if there arent pictures! Can’t wait to see what you do with it.



Credit where credit is due. You were right!   0630 and it's a little over where I was shooting for. Missed the alarm on my phone apparently, but the Mrs heard it outside when she got up.  146-147' now via my alarm, ThermPro read 152 once I got it off & inside to be wrapped.  7 hour smoke at 225. 

Had the potential for lunch over supper, was not expecting breakfast! 



TGRIMMOSU#1 said:


> What temp did you cook those steaks at?



I think they were 250-275


----------



## bigfurmn (Jan 30, 2022)

Looks pretty good. Don’t forget some sliced pictures later on!


----------



## clifish (Jan 30, 2022)

Just make sure your grill is away from the house on overnight cooks,  pellet grills have been known to flair up and catch fire (not specifically your brand but many).  If you are not happy with the smoke profile add a pellet tube and place it inside the grill in addition to what the gill puts out.


----------



## Barty1884 (Jan 30, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> Looks pretty good. Don’t forget some sliced pictures later on!


 
Will do.  Pretty sure it's going to be breakfast... Don't think I can wait too long. 



clifish said:


> Just make sure your grill is away from the house on overnight cooks



Noted, thanks.  Did have it reasonably away from the house.


----------



## clifish (Jan 30, 2022)

your good with that spacing and you have the pup to keep guard.


----------



## Barty1884 (Jan 30, 2022)

clifish said:


> your good with that spacing and you have the pup to keep guard.



I will keep it in mind though, building a deck this summer & was planning on having it fairly close to the fence. Might rethink that.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2022)

Welcome to the forum glad to see you are getting some help.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 30, 2022)

Thanks for the like Barty 1884 I appreciate it.

Warren


----------

